# Wifi booster?



## MesquiteMan (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a wifi network in my house that works well.  My shop is about 50 yards from the wireless router in the house and is in a metal building.  I can pick up my wifi signal in the shop but it is spotty at best.  Any suggestions on what I can do to boost the signal?  No, I can not use structured wireing (or whatever they call it) where you use the electrical wiring in the house since the shop is on a completely different meter.

Any suggestions?  Just got a laptop a buddy gave me and would like to be able to get on the net from the shop.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Sep 1, 2010)

You can pick up an internet booster doodad thingamabob that plugs into a USB port.  Sorry thats about as technical as I can get on computer stuff.  Sure someone can chime in and explain more.  I had to get one for my shop.  The metal building interfers with the signal so I had to get a booster.


----------



## Rick_G (Sep 1, 2010)

There are wifi signal boosters but I think your main problem is the metal building.  If your antenna for the laptop is external you may be able to run a cable and put it outside the building, otherwise one of the boosters with it's antenna outside the shop.

Here's an example.

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4104609&CatId=4026

If the shop is not to far from the house you could always run a ethernet cable.  I've gone 100 feet before.


----------



## Padre (Sep 1, 2010)

You can do it by getting a wi-fi booster (just google that), another wireless access point or a high output antenna for your router.  All three are pretty easy to use, with the access point being the most difficult.


----------



## jeff (Sep 1, 2010)

As long as both meters are on the same transformer secondary, you should be able to use it.



MesquiteMan said:


> I have a wifi network in my house that works well.  My shop is about 50 yards from the wireless router in the house and is in a metal building.  I can pick up my wifi signal in the shop but it is spotty at best.  Any suggestions on what I can do to boost the signal?  No, I can not use structured wireing (or whatever they call it) where you use the electrical wiring in the house since the shop is on a completely different meter.
> 
> Any suggestions?  Just got a laptop a buddy gave me and would like to be able to get on the net from the shop.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 1, 2010)

jeff said:


> As long as both meters are on the same transformer secondary, you should be able to use it.



They are both on the same transformer but one secondary goes to my main disconnect and then underground to the house.  The other secondary goes direct from the transformer to the meter on the shop.  Will that still work?  If so, how do I get the internet signal from the router to the struc. wiring thing?

I know a lot about computers, just not all this wireless networking stuff!


----------



## Padre (Sep 1, 2010)

For the time and effort using the hard wire method, the booster or antenna for a 50 yard long transmission is the cheapest and easiest, IMHO.



MesquiteMan said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > As long as both meters are on the same transformer secondary, you should be able to use it.
> ...


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 1, 2010)

Chip,

I have a Westel VersaLin 327w wireless DSL modem/router.  Can you give any specific recommendations on what to use?  I have read a little on wifi boosters and from what I have seen, they seem to be finicky.  I want to do it once and not have to mess with it again.


----------



## mick (Sep 1, 2010)

I didn't have much luck using a wifi booster antenna but did have better service using one of the NetGear long range routers. I covered close to 100 ft. and got decent service.


----------



## Padre (Sep 1, 2010)

For my money I would try the antenna route first.  This one costs $3.99 and suggests 9dB in power boost.  That should more than cover 50 yards.  If that doesn't work, then I would go with an access point.



MesquiteMan said:


> Chip,
> 
> I have a Westel VersaLin 327w wireless DSL modem/router.  Can you give any specific recommendations on what to use?  I have read a little on wifi boosters and from what I have seen, they seem to be finicky.  I want to do it once and not have to mess with it again.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 1, 2010)

Heck, why not stop messing with wifi, and dig a trench to run ethernet cable out there?  Seems easier than messing around, and you are a builder after all!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 1, 2010)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Heck, why not stop messing with wifi, and dig a trench to run ethernet cable out there?  Seems easier than messing around, and you are a builder after all!



I don't know from nothing about wi-fi, but I'm glad Curtis asked the question... I'll take some of the advice because I have same situation... my shop is metal building about 50 feet from corner of house where the wi-fi router sits... my son parks his truck about 30 feet between the house and shop and uses his laptop in the truck fine... 

On digging the trench... if the Texas dirt around Curtis's house is anything near what it is around mine, he might need a jack hammer for the trench... we have a red clay here that is just a few degrees short of the hardness of concrete.:biggrin:


----------



## AKBeaver (Sep 1, 2010)

*Wireless Repeater*

Get an older Linksys Wireless G Router and use DD-WRT to flash the router as a repeater.  Put the repeater next to a window in the shop that is close to the house. Your main Wireless router may need to be moved so it is closer to the shop.  I would not use the Powerline adapters, since I doubt they will work all that well with your setup.  

Dave


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 1, 2010)

AKBeaver said:


> Get an older Linksys Wireless G Router and use DD-WRT to flash the router as a repeater. Put the repeater next to a window in the shop that is close to the house. Your main Wireless router may need to be moved so it is closer to the shop. I would not use the Powerline adapters, since I doubt they will work all that well with your setup.
> 
> Dave


 
My router is already as close to the shop as it can possible get without being outside and my shop does not have any windows!  The 50 yards is direct from the router to the closest part of my shop where I need the computer.

I do have a conduit in the ground from planning ahead when I built the shop!  I beleive there is already a cat 5 cable in there too.  I just don't know how to get from my wireless router to a cat 5 cable, then back to wirless in the shop so I don't have to be stuck in one spot.  Since I can already recieve some signal out there, I figured that booting it somethow was the easiet thing to mess with.

Heck, I even have my whole house audio system routed out there!  I had an extra "zone" so we ran the proper wiring for it and I have 4 speakers set up with a keypad to control volume and 6 different audio sources!


----------



## alphageek (Sep 1, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> AKBeaver said:
> 
> 
> > Get an older Linksys Wireless G Router and use DD-WRT to flash the router as a repeater. Put the repeater next to a window in the shop that is close to the house. Your main Wireless router may need to be moved so it is closer to the shop. I would not use the Powerline adapters, since I doubt they will work all that well with your setup.
> ...



If you can't get the router any closer, than a repeater won't help.   If your router has an external antenna (I think it does) a upgrade antenna is the easiest.

If not and you want to go the other way.. there is 4 wired ports on your router... Plug the cat5 leading to the shop into one of them... In the shop install any brand wireless router (you'd then have 2 routers - a 'house' and a 'shop'...) This will give you WAY better signal out there..


----------



## sparhawk (Sep 1, 2010)

Cantenna?


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Sep 1, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> AKBeaver said:
> 
> 
> > Get an older Linksys Wireless G Router and use DD-WRT to flash the router as a repeater. Put the repeater next to a window in the shop that is close to the house. Your main Wireless router may need to be moved so it is closer to the shop. I would not use the Powerline adapters, since I doubt they will work all that well with your setup.
> ...



If you already have a cat 5 cable in the conduit then you should have an exposed end on each end of the conduit, I'm assuming, one in the house and another in the shop. All you have to do is plug the house end of the cat 5 in the back of the Westel  and then you could go direct eithernet into the laptop, or set up a access point router in the shop and do wireless....doesn't seem to be that difficult. This is exactly what I'm doing with my set up. Heck my whole neighborhood was getting free wifi until I secured the thing up.

If you don't have your Westel manual, go to: www.westell.com/content/products/pdf/030_300444A.pdf

Turn to page 9, section 5.2 and look at the picture of the back of your modum/router. You will see 4 ethernet connections. Plug the cat 5 cable into one of those and you're in like Flynn.

I have a Belkin Access Point, but you can get d-link, netgear, cisco etc access points via e-bay or your local Staples/Best Buy etc for anywhere from $25 to $450 depending on what you want, but the less expensive ones will do just fine for your application.

Hope that helps.

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## MatthewZS (Sep 1, 2010)

*Another option.....*

The ethernet over A/C option will work as long as the two outlets in question are on the same circuit breaker in your house's breaker box.  What we did to avoid trailing an ethernet cable was to hook up one spare outlet in the garage 5 feet from the breakerbox and on the same breaker as the shop.  Then we plugged one powerline adapter into that and one out in the shop.  Voilas.  As long as you know how to do home wiring this is as easy as adding a single outlet and pluggin in two doodads.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 1, 2010)

MatthewZS said:


> The ethernet over A/C option will work as long as the two outlets in question are on the same circuit breaker in your house's breaker box.  What we did to avoid trailing an ethernet cable was to hook up one spare outlet in the garage 5 feet from the breakerbox and on the same breaker as the shop.  Then we plugged one powerline adapter into that and one out in the shop.  Voilas.  As long as you know how to do home wiring this is as easy as adding a single outlet and pluggin in two doodads.



Shop is 150 feet away from the house and on a whole different meter.  No way to get an outlet on the same circuit as something in the house!  I am a builder so I could do it if it could be done.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 1, 2010)

mtgrizzly52 said:


> MesquiteMan said:
> 
> 
> > AKBeaver said:
> ...



I am going to look further into this route.  I do not remember where we pulled the wire to.  I HOPE the shop Cat 5 was pulled to the patch panel.  If so, it is just a matter of making up a few connections since I have wiring from the patch panel to my office that could be used.  I am having my low voltage guy come over tomorrow or Friday to look at it with me.  He is the one that originally wired the house and that does the low voltage wiring on all of my homes.


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 1, 2010)

I have to put both units by the windows-in the shop and from the house. I am only 50 feet from my house also.


----------



## gketell (Sep 1, 2010)

If the antenna doesn't work you can get an access point and then get a directional antenna.  Set it up in the window of the shop with the antenna pointed at the house.  Between your boosted antenna in the house and the directional antenna in the shop you should be good.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 1, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> Heck, I even have my whole house audio system routed out there!  I had an extra "zone" so we ran the proper wiring for it and I have 4 speakers set up with a keypad to control volume and 6 different audio sources!




Oh, man... I want your shop!!!!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 1, 2010)

gketell said:


> If the antenna doesn't work you can get an access point and then get a directional antenna.  Set it up in the window of the shop with the antenna pointed at the house.  Between your boosted antenna in the house and the directional antenna in the shop you should be good.



No windows in the shop or on that side of the house.  That side of the house faces west and I built this home (like all I build) with solar orientation in mind.  That means no windows on the west side!

For the shop, wall space is too valuable to waste on windows!  If I need to see outside, I go out the door into the main part of the building and then out on the shop porch!


----------



## glycerine (Sep 1, 2010)

sparhawk said:


> Cantenna?



I have one of those that I never use anymore.  At least I think I still have it.  If you're interested in trying it, let me know Curtis.  I'll see if I can find it.  It basically a cheap signal booster made from a "pringles" type can.  It may or may not work better than your current antennae.


----------



## InetKen (Sep 1, 2010)

Depending on how much you want to spend, you really need a point to point bridge.  Basically two routers with directional outdoor antennas.  One kit like this will go 500ft. http://www.gnswireless.com/GNS5401.htm
(from a Google search).

If you have Cat5 cable though, you could just go from your router, to a wireless router/switch, across the Cat5 to another wireless router/switch in the shop.  In the shop you will have wireless access and cabled access.  If you don't need wireless in the shop, just put a small switch instead of a wireless router/switch.


----------



## Hucifer (Sep 1, 2010)

I was going to suggest the wireless bridge as well. we use one at the office to go from the office to the shop - about 300 ft across the yard I think. Works well. I think I got them online at Newegg.com.


----------



## InetKen (Sep 2, 2010)

They have them at Amazon too.   I had researched these for a school that had buildings far apart.  A friend of mine that worked at a resort had to go about 100yds, but they used high end equipment for a high bandwidth connection.


----------



## titan2 (Sep 2, 2010)

You could buy a spool of Cat-5 and run a line to the shop......much faster speeds and more reliable.....done deal!!!
 
 
Barney


----------



## panini (Sep 2, 2010)

I use couple these at the high school..
WiFi-Link 1000mW USB Wireless Adapter w/7dBi Dipole WL-USB-RSMA30-07

Got it from Cyberguys.com


----------



## Mickey (Sep 2, 2010)

At least give some thought to how close you are to the street. The more you boost the signal to your work shop the easier it can be picked by a drive by ID thief.


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just my two cents, I would recommend running a CAT 5 (ethernet cable).  The metal building will degrade the wireless signal from your repeater.  If you do run the cabling, make sure that you don't run it beside the electrical wiring or by floresent lights.  You will get interference.  
Wifi booster are a repeater and you might suffer from latency issues.  Slow loading and intermittent connections.
But once again this in my two cents.

Doug


----------



## Monty (Sep 2, 2010)

Mickey said:


> At least give some thought to how close you are to the street. The more you boost the signal to your work shop the easier it can be picked by a drive by ID thief.


Where Curtis lives, he doesn't have any neighbors or live close to a main street.


----------



## Tabascocat (Sep 2, 2010)

Curtis, I do this at my home using a range extender. I use the Hawking HWREN1 Hi-Gain Wireless-300N Range Extender, Which can be found online at Amazon or Costco. 
 
My router is a newer Cisco/Linksys N series router. According to the the reviews on Amazon, most people seem to be able to set it up fairly easily, It has a nice install interface, though I had to mess with a few security settings, but once I got it figured out it works like a champ. If you are currently getting a signal in your shop I would think this would work.

If you have any ?'s you can PM me.


----------



## THarvey (Sep 2, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> Chip,
> 
> I have a Westel VersaLin 327w wireless DSL modem/router.  Can you give any specific recommendations on what to use?  I have read a little on wifi boosters and from what I have seen, they seem to be finicky.  I want to do it once and not have to mess with it again.



Boosters are kind of finicky.

Motorola makes a high gain router.  It is good for around 300+ feet.  I bought mine at Best Buy for about $100, after coupons.

Replacing the router may be an option to consider.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 2, 2010)

My low voltage guy will be here in about 20 minutes.  We are going to take advantage of the Cat 5 cable that I installed between the shop and house for future use when I built the house and the shop.

Not too worried about folks using my connection, though!  My driveway is 1500 feet long and my nearest neighbor is 500 yards away!


----------



## Sylvanite (Sep 2, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> My driveway is 1500 feet long and my nearest neighbor is 500 yards away!



A regular city boy, eh?

Sorry, couldn't resist - Eric
(P.S. my mailbox is over a mile from my house - and yes, driving directions do include "turn off the paved road").


----------



## jskeen (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey Curtis, the max rated run for cat 5 is just under 300 feet, so you should be well within that even allowing for a little interference from it being run inside the same conduit as other stuff.  To test just make up an rj45 connection on the shop end and hook up your laptop.  If it works for the laptop, it will work with another wireless router.  After you get a router you want to set it up as an access point, not another router  (you only want one router on your network) and set up the wep encryption on it just like your primary one.  Once you do that, Bob's your Uncle!

James


----------



## Gregf (Sep 2, 2010)

Using a cable run between buildings you might want to look at a surge protector made for ethernet connections.  Put one on both ends.
A lightning strike nearby can fry network cards.


----------



## gketell (Sep 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNFKbcJ_WK8

Simple, concise, cheap, and effective.


----------



## glycerine (Sep 3, 2010)

gketell said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNFKbcJ_WK8
> 
> Simple, concise, cheap, and effective.


 
That's basically what the "Cantenna" is.


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 3, 2010)

In "real life" I'm a computer consultant...had my own business for almost 30 years.  Realistically, I've never been able to get more than about 60 feet out of a wireless relay and still have a reliable signal.  Go with the cat5 cable.  It is faster and more reliable than wireless on the ragged edge of it's range.

Sharon


----------

